

Pure Go Postgres driver for database/sql - anonfunction
https://github.com/lib/pq

======
flexd
I am quite new to Go, but I have been happily using this for a few months on a
personal project. I really recommend looking at
[https://github.com/jmoiron/sqlx](https://github.com/jmoiron/sqlx) which is a
library extending database/sql to simplify going from query->struct/slice and
it also allows for named parameters and prepared statements.

#go-nuts on Freenode is a great place :-)

------
jvehent
I've been using this driver heavily for about 9 months now, and it has served
me flawlessly so far. Definitely recommended!

~~~
zkirill
Seconded. The community behind it is very active and responsive too.

